# Just in: "True" Parrot cichlid



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

A few weeks ago I got a couple of wildcaught Hoplarchus psittacus, true parrot fish. These guys are 3-4" and are eating like pigs. Here are a couple of pics of them and a couple of tankmates:



















Angelfish (with a juvie Altifron in 2nd photo)



















Flying Fox ( I have a pair of them about 4" long, probably pretty mature adults)










The tank is 180g Heavily planted, with the parrots, a colony of 7 geo. altifrons, about 5-6 angelfish, about 6 German rams, and a few dithers / small catfish (corydoras).


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Great pics! Go figure 

Gonna try and make a SCAPE meeting?


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Mike, wish I had the time


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Great pics once again!
In the last picture, isn't that a SAE (Crossocheilus siamensis)? 
If thats a flying fox (_Epalzeorhynchos kalopterus)_, I've been wrong for years.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I was actually thinking the same thing. :shock:


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

neonfish3 said:


> Great pics once again!
> In the last picture, isn't that a SAE (Crossocheilus siamensis)?
> If thats a flying fox (_Epalzeorhynchos kalopterus)_, I've been wrong for years.


Man, I hope it is, a few people have told me this after seeing the photo. I would love it if it's true, I always wanted true SAEs but mostly have real tiny ones sold around here, or Foxes. These two I have are 3-4" each, huge comparing to what I have seen around.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

looks like an sae to me. I have a giant one myself probably over 4 inches long.


----------



## itchy201 (Aug 28, 2006)

I agree with neonfish it looks like a sae to me as well. if i remember correctly the flying fox's have a two dark bands running down the body. Sae's on the other hand have one dark band that run downs the body and extends into the tail. The dark bands also have a zig zag edge to it.

*edit* here is a link to the krib that has descriptions of a sae and a flying fox. Also this one here has descriptions and it also has pictures of each kind.


----------



## gacp (Sep 11, 2006)

Man, I do hope you have a LARGE tank to house your Hoplarchus psittacus! And forget plants. And I believe RO might be needed, too.


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

it's a 180g  And so far no problem with plants, all plants are within rocks, no access to roots


----------

